# 89 Cherokee Is this normal?



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

I am very new to Jeeps or anything 4 wheel drive so please keep that in mind. Is this normal, when i put my 89 Cherokee into 4 wheel drive it drives funny on short slow turns kinda jumps a little. Driving straight its normal but if I slow down to almost a crawl and turn sharp it jumps a little. thanks everyone.
Calvin


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

That's normal, all 4 wheels are trying spin at the same rate and while turning they can't hence the binding.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Just make sure your seat belt is on Calvin, then hang on and enjoy the experience. 

BTW, get a plow on it yet?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah thats normal, as said it's the driveline binding. Don't do it on dry pavement unless you like replacing front u-joints.


----------



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

*Jeep Binding*

Thanks fellows didn't know if it was tearing in two or what haha.
Hi Dan been looking around local and cant find a thing, I do know of a old fellow that used to plow with a old Willys pickup I want to check to see if he kept it and wants to sell it.
Calvin


----------

